# Real fire gas insert reviews?



## Edhouse (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anybody have any experience with the Real Fyre D1-36 fire place insert?  We are thinking about installing one but I can't find any reviews. Our installer has said he has never put one in although he recommend Rh Peterson as a good company. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Heatsource (Jun 5, 2014)

they've been making gas log sets forever.
Didn't know they did inserts too.
I'm not surprised you didn't find many reviews....


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 7, 2014)

Haven't seen ANYTHING but gaslogs or firepit type thingies from RAP...


----------

